# 8 Irish ME/CFS meetings in May



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

8 free public ME/CFS meetings have been arranged around Ireland for May, ME/CFS awareness month. See Irish ME/CFS Association site: http://www.irishmecfs.org/events.html


----------



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

tk said:


> 8 free public ME/CFS meetings have been arranged around Ireland for May, ME/CFS awareness month. See Irish ME/CFS Association site: http://www.irishmecfs.org/events.html


Note: Dr. Darragh talk has been moved to Sunday, May 27 at 3pm.Also, due to success of Limerick meeting on May 15, another meeting has been arranged for the Limerick Strand Hotel at 11am on May 31


----------

